# New SUB 300T review is up



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope people enjoy the read



SUB 300T - SUB 1200T


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Outstanding review, thanks!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Lazy me.. copy paste my Facebook comment here 

I think it’s a very well written and fair review doc. I owned the Caribbean and gave it away for the fish and heavy clasp. That family shot is something you should frame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Great review. You did a nice job keeping it fairly impartial.

As a related aside, I do get the hate for the Jenny fish. I dislike it myself a lot and would greatly prefer it weren’t on the watch. But every time I think of all the hate it gets I think of the 70’s Synchron era Subs that had the Synchron star plastered all over them. Caseback, crown, hell even the dial (imagine the outcry nowadays if they put the Jenny fish on the dial!). And yet no one really cares about that. It’s even a bit charming.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

And that is a great point.

Have a close look at my group shot. Note the distinct lack of Synchron SUBS 



NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Great review. You did a nice job keeping it fairly impartial.
> 
> As a related aside, I do get the hate for the Jenny fish. I dislike it myself a lot and would greatly prefer it weren't on the watch. But every time I think of all the hate it gets I think of the 70's Synchron era Subs that had the Synchron star plastered all over them. Caseback, crown, hell even the dial (imagine the outcry nowadays if they put the Jenny fish on the dial!). And yet no one really cares about that. It's even a bit charming.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for review and the history lesson intro. That caseback thing is a big deal to me.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Just skimmed it and think it’s a very interesting write-up (except for the slightly distracting pink tablecloth).

Question: Could it be that the Superluminova used on current SUBs varies with the dial color and the the slightly vanilla vs. clean white lume that accompanies them?


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Bravo, great, well written and very thorough review.



paysdoufs said:


> Question: Could it be that the Superluminova used on current SUBs varies with the dial color and the the slightly vanilla vs. clean white lume that accompanies them?


Nailed it, off the top of my head, the Caribbean and Aquamarine use lume that's white in daylight with a blue glow, the Pro uses lume which appears vanilla in daylight and glows green (similar to the 1200T), the Sharkhunter and Searambler use lume that has a greenish tint in daylight and glows green.


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

My 1200t, 2014 vintage, has the same bracelet as your 5000t along with the push button/micro adjustment clasp. It also has a Soprod A10 movement to my understanding. Why the difference from the one in your article? Mine was supposedly a limited edition of 1500 watches.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Doc

delighted to see this highlighted on my recommended threads
I was actually on your web-site at the weekend
I have always wanted a Doxa Sub - but which one?
Vintage or new - which colour? which size? etc

May I ask you & all here, if you could only own one Doxa (which is available new/used)
which would it be? I recall perhaps a decade ago reading of all sorts of issues with QC
and it had rather turned me away - even though I'm drawn to the history & look

I like the dial indices & heft of the 5000T - do these ever come up for sale?
Is there a place you would recommend to buy from?

thanks

si


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

A well written and balanced review.

I agree its a shame that Doxa stopped using the Scuba Tube cases - not matter if they were less practical - it just added to the overall character of the watch as a whole - which let face it is a bit of a 'left field choice'.

As others have pointed out - I think the lume colour change is due to them using different lume for different dial colours. I think Doxa mad a mistake going for the orange lumed dot on the Bezel as the 'natural/dial coloured lume' is a lot brighter - and out of the 2 I prefer function over form.

I personally don't mind the use of the Jenny fish - say on the crown, but I do agree that logo's should be subtle.

Can't say the positioning of the HEV bothers me - and it's a lot neater than what Omega use on the Seamaster.

It's good to see yours is still running at just +2 secs per day - I can't recall if the 1200 was just a standard grade 2824(?) - but whatever, it shows that you don't necessarily need a massive expensive movement to get really good accuracy and reliability.

My only query is - what does 'ICE' stand for?


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

KAS118 said:


> A well written and balanced review.
> 
> I agree its a shame that Doxa stopped using the Scuba Tube cases - not matter if they were less practical - it just added to the overall character of the watch as a whole - which let face it is a bit of a 'left field choice'.
> 
> ...


Doxa not using the tube is definitely a big let down. I think the way their current pricing model is, I don't think it's that bad to use the blue fabric case for their base model watches. I think in the customers eyes, on their more pricy stuff, like the 200 T graph, or even the carbon, if they went with a more premium wood box or something to the like, it would feel like it adds a little more value to the watches.

As far as the lume issue of being different, that blue hue lume has been used for a while now. In fact I first noticed the non traditional blue hue in the run of the NUMA turquoise. Although it matches the color of the dial and watch beautifully, it is comparably a weaker brightness compared to the general green that Doxa has used for almost all their watches.

As far as the Jenny fish for me, it really wasn't that terrible of a bother to me. Having it on the crown and clasp is perfectly reasonable honestly. One thing I never noticed until I saw a Doxa with the sailboat on the caseback, was that all previous version were ugly with the big Jenny fish on the caseback... I don't think people would honestly complain about the Jenny fish if they didn't paint them to stand out like sore thumbs. Really the only time that the Jenny fish really starts to bug me, is when I see publications and Doxa themselves refer it as the 'Doxa Fish.' It's not a damn Doxa fish, it's the logo for the Jenny's. This type of rebranding is kind of gross to me. Let's just say that the Jenny's sell Doxa...The new company would never be able to use the logo because it's the Jenny's not Doxa's.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the DOXA SUB, and some debate of a watch being a diver or fashion watch has emerged recently. My take is even though the DOXA SUB (300T) is a diver - it is a fashion watch when it comes to the luminous material applied. The lume is so damn weak in a dark environment - compared to other watches, that I am on the verge calling the DOXA SUB (300T and possible 300 as well) a fashion watch more than a dive watch. Verge, I said. Close.  

Heck, my GS "Skyflake" is probably more legible in very low lit environment (at shore) - and that is due to all the polished surfaces on indices and hands de facto reflects the tiniest light in the room.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> I like the DOXA SUB, and some debate of a watch being a diver or fashion watch has emerged recently. My take is even though the DOXA SUB (300T) is a diver - it is a fashion watch when it comes to the luminous material applied. The lime is so damn weak compared to other watches, that I am on the verge calling the DOXA SUB (300T and possible 300 as well) a fashion watch more than a dive watch. Verge, I said. Close.


Nowadays every dive watch is a fashion watch for 99% of people.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Nowadays every dive watch is a fashion watch for 99% of people.


QFT. But hardcore DOXA fans do not dare to say it so blunt. I agree with you, though.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

Out of curiosity, on the lume dot arrangement, the only other Sub I've ever seen with the orange outer and black inner dot, was Cussler's old 300T (from pics on your site), was his a repainted bezel, or did some of the older Subs have this arrangement?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Anders_Flint said:


> Out of curiosity, on the lume dot arrangement, the only other Sub I've ever seen with the orange outer and black inner dot, was Cussler's old 300T (from pics on your site), was his a repainted bezel, or did some of the older Subs have this arrangement?


I've never seen a 300T with the black inner dot. I did wonder about Clive's watch myself years ago. The bezel looked far too new given how much he wore the watch. I suspect it was a replacement from a 300. The 300T bezels on the models (Original and Synchron) were not interchangeable but I never pulled the ones from my 300 and 300T to see if they were. I just looked at some images I have and I also have a prototype 300 bezel (rarer than rocking horse doodoo) and internally the 300 and first gen 300T look very similar. I'm going to stick my neck out and say Clive's is a replacement.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Great write-up and it’s nice to understand the incremental changes that have occurred over time. For me, it reinforces the belief that the 300T is a lot of watch for the money. I really like the richness of the Caribbean blue colorway with the orange accents... I think it’s both classic and contemporary at the same time. The rubber strap, with the ratcheting clasp, that’s available from Doxa is a nice alternative to the B&R bracelet. One can easily change up the character of this watch by switching between the rubber strap and the bracelet.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I got a black box and zip case with mine, think it looks more expensive but agree the tube looks cool. 

Mine is one of the first without HEV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for a very interesting authoritative review. I loved the reference to 'almost a rabid fan base'. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Great write up Pete. Very well (and fair) balanced and honest as usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

@Flyingdoctor A little off topic, but do you know if the Maranez bracelet would fit the 300T case? Or alternatively, would it fit the 300T endlinks? Really want a 300T, but the flaring bracelet is turning me off a little..


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

dr4ugen said:


> @Flyingdoctor A little off topic, but do you know if the Maranez bracelet would fit the 300T case? Or alternatively, would it fit the 300T endlinks? Really want a 300T, but the flaring bracelet is turning me off a little..


Give me a while. I'll have a play with endlinks and bracelets

Probably this afternoon I'll have something for you

I'll post in the bracelet thread


----------



## dr4ugen (Aug 10, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Give me a while. I'll have a play with endlinks and bracelets
> 
> Probably this afternoon I'll have something for you
> 
> I'll post in the bracelet thread


Fantastic, thank you


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

thanks for this. I've updated the review to reflect the changes in lume.



Anders_Flint said:


> Bravo, great, well written and very thorough review.
> 
> Nailed it, off the top of my head, the Caribbean and Aquamarine use lume that's white in daylight with a blue glow, the Pro uses lume which appears vanilla in daylight and glows green (similar to the 1200T), the Sharkhunter and Searambler use lume that has a greenish tint in daylight and glows green.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Simon said:


> Thanks Doc
> 
> delighted to see this highlighted on my recommended threads
> I was actually on your web-site at the weekend
> ...


You would need a 750 or 4000 Si, probably the 4000 is a good fit on a large wrist.
I have owned them and they went well mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon, Dave's reply prompted me to try to give an answer on this.

First you need to ask yourself a couple of questions?

What colour? If it is your first Doxa and may be your only Doxa, go orange. End of story. If you get bit by the bug go other colours but make it orange first.

Next is what size is your wrist. If you have 8 inch Popeye beasts like my brother then a SUB 300 will look like you superglued a penny to your wrist. Especially as the parallax effect of the crystal, face on, shrinks the dial by another 4mm. What Dave says is correct , you need the 5000T or 4000T, if you buy new. Unfortunately nice as they are, they are not the classic look of the vintage SUB. You would need to go for a Marei era 750T, or the 800Ti or the Mission 31. Good luck getting the last 2 

If you are more of the puny sized wrist like me (6.75 inches) then the new ICE era 300T will be perfect and even the 300 if you just like a slightly thinner / lighter watch.

If buying new, up until recently the Doxa site was the only place to go, but now it looks like they are trying to establish a dealer network and if there is somewhere near you, go have a fiddle with the watches.

Other than that. Keep looking on watchrecon, ebay and chrono24.

Good luck with your quest



DaveandStu said:


> You would need a 750 or 4000 Si, probably the 4000 is a good fit on a large wrist.
> I have owned them and they went well mate..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Simon, Dave's reply prompted me to try to give an answer on this.
> 
> First you need to ask yourself a couple of questions?
> 
> ...


Nailed it Pete 
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Just trying to stay ahead of the posse as usual 



DaveandStu said:


> Nailed it Pete
> All the best mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Thanks Dave. Just trying to stay ahead of the posse as usual


 Dave & Pete - thank you
yes, like Dave I have a popeye 8.25+ wrist
so it seems like the Marei era 800Ti or Mission 31 is the way to go
Yes, will want just the one and it has to be Doxa Orange
are they both very limited numbers or just treasured n not traded?

OK - that's really helpful advice
the hunt begins
si


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon said:


> Dave & Pete - thank you
> yes, like Dave I have a popeye 8.25+ wrist
> so it seems like the Marei era 800Ti or Mission 31 is the way to go
> Yes, will want just the one and it has to be Doxa Orange
> ...


331 Mission 31 watches made. 31 went to the team and rest sold. I rarely see them for sale or even people who have them.

800Ti supposedly 500 orange and 500 black. I doubt the numbers. Again, very rarely seen or for sale.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> Dave & Pete - thank you
> yes, like Dave I have a popeye 8.25+ wrist
> so it seems like the Marei era 800Ti or Mission 31 is the way to go
> Yes, will want just the one and it has to be Doxa Orange
> ...


Have you thought about a 1500T? Has a 45mm case.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great call. Totally forgot the 1500T.

Yep basically a 5000T but with the regular Doxa quadrant dial

Perfect for your size wrist, Simon.



KAS118 said:


> Have you thought about a 1500T? Has a 45mm case.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Great call. Totally forgot the 1500T.
> 
> Yep basically a 5000T but with the regular Doxa quadrant dial
> 
> Perfect for your size wrist, Simon.


ah, will look now - thanks


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Great call. Totally forgot the 1500T.
> 
> Yep basically a 5000T but with the regular Doxa quadrant dial
> 
> Perfect for your size wrist, Simon.


Thanks guys - seen a nice Tiffany blue 1500T available - can I sensitively ask, is the quality control ok on the new ones? I read about some QC difficulties but not sure what era that relates to


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> Thanks guys - seen a nice Tiffany blue 1500T available - can I sensitively ask, is the quality control ok on the new ones? I read about some QC difficulties but not sure what era that relates to


Well recently they had the issue of the lume positioning on the hands of the Sub300 when it came out. However, to their credit they admitted their mistake and offered to replace the hands for all those who wanted them replaced.

However, that was for a watch that had just been released - the 1500T has been out quite some time so I'm sure they've sorted out all the QC issuers on it (when the MkII came out they used Soprod's A10's which proved problematic and now use ETA's 2892-2's; which is a high quality movement with a silky smooth wind to it).

If you're buying new you've got 30 days to send it back - and you've got a 2-year Warranty.

The only thing you might find awkward is they seem to put thread-lock on the screws on the bracelet - its a bl**dy pain to resize.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

KAS118 said:


> Well recently they had the issue of the lume positioning on the hands of the Sub300 when it came out. However, to their credit they admitted their mistake and offered to replace the hands for all those who wanted them replaced.
> 
> However, that was for a watch that had just been released - the 1500T has been out quite some time so I'm sure they've sorted out all the QC issuers on it (when the MkII came out they used Soprod's A10's which proved problematic and now use ETA's 2892-2's; which is a high quality movement with a silky smooth wind to it).
> 
> ...


Thanks KAS - I am seriously thinking of the 1500T - in aquamarine  but probably quintessential Doxa orange
I have 8.25" wrists so rarely do I need to remove a link from a bracelet
2892 is a sweet movement so that is good
KAS - where in UK do you buy from - I can see couple online retailers & a high street chain


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> Thanks KAS - I am seriously thinking of the 1500T - in aquamarine  but probably quintessential Doxa orange
> I have 8.25" wrists so rarely do I need to remove a link from a bracelet
> 2892 is a sweet movement so that is good
> KAS - where in UK do you buy from - I can see couple online retailers & a high street chain


Simon

I've previously brought directly from Doxa themselves (except my Ultraspeed 36000 that I got 2nd-hand).

However, Jura (CW Cellors) are currently offering 10% off if you sign up to their newsletter (not sure that it applies to Doxa's - but then it doesn't say it exclude them); plus I've also bought a different brand (Seiko) from AMJ watches (on-line) before and they were good.

I've had no dealings with Jame's Porter.

Of course, they're now at Watches of Switzerland - I must admit whenever I've previously walked in there I've always got the feeling they were looking down on you - but that was a few years ago when I used to frequent Leicester Square a lot more.

If I were buying now - I'd speak to both Jura and AMJ in the first instance.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

KAS118 said:


> Simon
> 
> I've previously brought directly from Doxa themselves (except my Ultraspeed 36000 that I got 2nd-hand).
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - found 'em
I think i'll go for the discount online - pity Doxa dont offer such for buying direct - I notice the 1500T is 2300quid in UK and yet in USA works out at 500quid cheaper - 2300 dollars


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Simon said:


> Thanks mate - found 'em
> I think i'll go for the discount online - pity Doxa dont offer such for buying direct - I notice the 1500T is 2300quid in UK and yet in USA works out at 500quid cheaper - 2300 dollars


Ah, but remember in the US prices are usually stated excluding taxes - whereas in the UK and Europe VAT is always included 🙂


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

KAS118 said:


> Ah, but remember in the US prices are usually stated excluding taxes - whereas in the UK and Europe VAT is always included 🙂


ah, good catch


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

The new owner of Doxa doesn’t seem to be interested in discounting online... I can remember a couple of years ago when 10% - 15% discount codes were regular occurrence.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the review. 

Very handy as my fondness for turquoise dials is bubbling to the surface again. 
And the Doxa Sub 300 and 300T seem to be the best turquoise dial out there these days.

I know the aquamarine is not a doxa colour I see very often, what is the history on when they aquamarine colorways came into use?

I like the slimmer 300 case, but I also like the slimmer price of the 300T. 

I think the aquamarine 300T on the black fitted rubber strap would be a sharp if unconventional doxa combo.


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

boatswain said:


> aquamarine is not a doxa colour I see very often, what is the history on when they aquamarine colorways came into use?


I'm sure doc can go into more detail, but as a quick overview, the aquamarine colour started out with the NUMA dial 1200T (presumably meant to be NUMA turquoise), then again on the Project Aware 1200T, but only became a regular offering in the post-Marei era, with the launch of the current 300T.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Couldn't have said it better myself



Anders_Flint said:


> I'm sure doc can go into more detail, but as a quick overview, the aquamarine colour started out with the NUMA dial 1200T (presumably meant to be NUMA turquoise), then again on the Project Aware 1200T, but only became a regular offering in the post-Marei era, with the launch of the current 300T.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks folks

I had seen the project aware before but I wasn't aware of the NUMA. Nice to know the history.


----------



## RedViola (Nov 2, 2013)

Thorough review as always, Doc.

Despite the typos, I didn’t half laugh at “Analoshift;" relative of Plenty O'Toole, perhaps? 😊


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks you. Fixed it to Analog/shift. I hope James didn't see it 

I'm not fully dyslexic but terribly word blind and I use Notepad++ to write and code the page. No spell check in it. If I cut and paste it into word to check it, when I paste it back it screws all the HTML so spelling and grammer mistakes take many rereads to try to catch.

Thanks for catching Plenty's friend 



RedViola said:


> Thorough review as always, Doc.
> 
> Despite the typos, I didn't half laugh at "Analoshift;" relative of Plenty O'Toole, perhaps? ?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just want to say thanks again. You prompted me to go find a spellchecker for Notepad++. Found one. Took a bit of bolloxing around with a couple of installed files to get it working but I scanned the review and hmmmm, bit of an embarrassment over the number of spelling errors. Should be fixed now. Thank you.



RedViola said:


> Thorough review as always, Doc.
> 
> Despite the typos, I didn't half laugh at "Analoshift;" relative of Plenty O'Toole, perhaps? ?


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Simon said:


> Thanks KAS - I am seriously thinking of the 1500T - in aquamarine  but probably quintessential Doxa orange
> *I have 8.25" wrists so rarely do I need to remove a link from a bracelet*
> 2892 is a sweet movement so that is good
> KAS - where in UK do you buy from - I can see couple online retailers & a high street chain


Simon,

You may actually have to add links to the 1500T.

I have 7.5"+ wrists and just sold my Doxa 1500T Searambler.

From memory I had to remove two links and wore it with clasp ratchet open one notch.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

jorgenl said:


> Simon,
> 
> You may actually have to add links to the 1500T.
> 
> ...


jorgenl
thanks for this - very helpful


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I too am curious about the "ICE" designation...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

ICE = "In command of Edöcs" perhaps.


----------



## MW597 (Aug 19, 2020)

Great review. I love my Doxa 300T


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Wonderful review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

As always, I enjoy (and learn) from your writing Doc Pete. While I don't have the same level of personal investment, I must admit that I too have lost some of 'that lovin' feeling' for the direction Doxa has taken. Still a fan, just not a rabid fan...


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks. Funny enough for me over the last few weeks since I bought the ICE 300T I've kinda rekindled a bit of a spark for Doxa. Having got past the management bit, I'm now looking at it from the brand point of view and I still love the brand and (most) of the watches.

Doxa are at a crossroads. They are trying to go more mainstream which I think needs to be done if they are to rise above the almost microbrand status and it is all down to management decisions. Back in the old days it was people like us who helped rebuild the brand but now it is about online magazine reviews and infomercials. I think there is still a need for the crappy purple background stuff I do and I'm enthused to do it again.

People still email and message me about the watches. What is the difference between the 300 and 300T being a favourite so at the minute I'm taking pics of the vintage and modern watches and will do an indepth comparison of them for the site.

I still live in hope they will make that perfect 300T FD 



ApacheDriver said:


> As always, I enjoy (and learn) from your writing Doc Pete. While I don't have the same level of personal investment, I must admit that I too have lost some of 'that lovin' feeling' for the direction Doxa has taken. Still a fan, just not a rabid fan...


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

Why, oh why, did I EVER sell my Caribbean and Pro 750Ts.....?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea I'm with you on the 750T too. Sold my Pro and Sharkie. Dumb move



ApacheDriver said:


> Why, oh why, did I EVER sell my Caribbean and Pro 750Ts.....?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ApacheDriver said:


> Why, oh why, did I EVER sell my Caribbean and Pro 750Ts.....?


Eh, I dont know.. I think its a little big.. I am on the fence about mine


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Needs to come in aluminum tube. Nothing else like that out there. That's a miss I think.

The fish on the crown was embarrassing enough ... but to fill it in with paint ... ORANGE PAINT??!?!? Who ever came up with THAT idea!?! Must have been a late night in the conference room ...

On the plus side, getting rid of the damn fish on the case back was an excellent move. And while the LE's can be an effective marketing ploy, I think having all the colors available all the time is a better than 1 or 2. 

Oh, and the hats ... I like the gray one. As long as the riser in the front is NOT stiffened. I'm not into paraphernalia like that, but think I'd wear that gray one. I'd say throw one in as a freebie consolation for the damn orange painted fish on the crown.

Just my 2 cents ....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ApacheDriver said:


> Why, oh why, did I EVER sell my Caribbean and Pro 750Ts.....?


Hey Christian,
Have you ever added up how many you've had mate??
A phenomenal collection.
Agree re selling..I regret letting all go except one to my mate Ron.

All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

Doxa or watches overall Dave? I reckon 15 Doxa over the years. I’m afraid to answer if you mean watches...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I did mean overall Christian, however I don't believe anyone could ever best you on choice, condition and detail.( no one)
No one except maybe our old mate Greg could come close. 
Though I don't reckon he'd get over the line. 
Have you heard from him much? I have not since his last move and miss the old fella!
All the best mate..
Doxa for me wasn(9) I believe but at one time I had 14 Zinex at same time in rotation
Now none..its madness


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Greetings from Finland and good day to you all,

Can I ask, what is so bad thing about that fish logo? (I'm newbie in DOXA- world) I do know, it belongs to the Jenny family, but what's wrong with that?
I mean, it looks ok to me. DOXA is definitely not the only brand which has changed it's logos over decades.
By the way, many IWC's got a fish on their winding crowns too. 
And another question (might be as stupid) what is so bad about new presentation boxes and packaging? (of course aluminium tubes was very cool) Look at the mainstream brands.... They all had changed their packaking and boxes sooner or later and several times.

No offence, I'm just curious. Have a good day. It's nice to be here. DOXA people seems to be nice people with good sense of humor.


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Oh, never mind. I spent the whole morning and afternoon reading some DOXA's colorful history and now I got it. Found the answers.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

The packaging has changed. Mine came in a more rectangular case and white box. It also had a Doxa lanyard in it for some reason. 

However, I really do not care about packaging. I only keep it in case I have to box it up for a Ebay sale.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

KAS118 said:


> Simon
> 
> I've previously brought directly from Doxa themselves (except my Ultraspeed 36000 that I got 2nd-hand).
> 
> ...


When I wanted to order my 300T from Jura I just asked them for a discount in the email. They knocked £120 off the price. I took it. They offered that on a 1500T or the 300T.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ProWatchSeeker said:


> Greetings from Finland and good day to you all,
> 
> Can I ask, what is so bad thing about that fish logo? (I'm newbie in DOXA- world) I do know, it belongs to the Jenny family, but what's wrong with that?
> I mean, it looks ok to me. DOXA is definitely not the only brand which has changed it's logos over decades.
> ...


Short answer: nothing. Should have put a  on my post ... was meant to be humorous.

You're right: on the crown, there's no hard and fast rule about what, if anything, should be engraved there. Probably most "traditional" is the manufacturer's logo, or brand logo, if the owner of the brand is different from the company that manufactures the watch. The Seiko "S"; Rolex's crown, etc.

Doxa the brand is owned by Jenny, and their logo is the "Jenny" fish found on the Doxa crown. The watches are manufactured by Walca, which is also owned by the Jenny family.

Doxa, the Sub's at least, have been, since being brought back to life, largely nostalgic pieces, based upon modern recreations of historic Doxa watches. (The Doc's site has perhaps THE definitive history of the brand.) So, in that vein, many "purists" would prefer to the original Doxa logo on the crown too.

Think of Seiko's re-issue of the 62MAS, the SLA017. Seiko did not use their modern dive watch sub-branding, Prospex. Another re-introduction of a historic dive watch, also with new owners, is Squale ... they chose to go with the von Büren logo, the original brand owner, on the crown.

The caveat on the Jenny Fish is that Jenny also has its own brand of watches, Jenny Caribbean, which started around the same time as Doxa introduced their Sub's in the early 1960's. The Jenny Fish was (and is: they also re-introduced that brand in recent years) the logo for Jenny Caribbean watches.

So one way to look at this is that Jenny, as the owner of the brand, putting their corporate fish logo on the crown is perfectly normal. Another POV is the Fish is also a brand logo for Jenny Caribbean. So for "historic" reintroductions of both brands, which had no relationship to each other when they were "historic", would suggest the Fish should be on the Jenny, but the original Doxa logo on the Doxa's.

No real right or wrong; matter of personal preference. Coke vs Pepsi.

As for the tube, according to the Doc's history on Doxa, the tube is a more recent addition, and not historic.

I just like the tube  ... I've got all kinds of watch boxes ... many quite nice. The Doxa tube is the only one I leave out.


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

nepatriot said:


> Short answer: nothing. Should have put a  on my post ... was meant to be humorous.
> 
> You're right: on the crown, there's no hard and fast rule about what, if anything, should be engraved there. Probably most "traditional" is the manufacturer's logo, or brand logo, if the owner of the brand is different from the company that manufactures the watch. The Seiko "S"; Rolex's crown, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind and detailed reply. And yes, I discovered that too. It's a purists thing which I completely understand and much appreciate by myself as well. This Doc's site, by the way, have a lot of good information indeed.

About watch boxes. They have gone very bad way even with major players of the game. For example, take a look IWC:s boxes today. I have the Portugieser rattrapante chrono ref.3712 circa 2002 and it came with a huge and very nicely crafted wood/veneer box with brass hardware and with white cotton gloves inside etc. Take a look IWC boxes now. Another bad example would be Rolex. Have you ever seen the President Day-Date's big dark brown leather boxes from the 80's? Take a look those pitty green plastic boxes now... It is very sad indeed. Prices went crazy but craftmanship does not.

But now, the big question... Because I never have had any DOXA's in my hands, how you fellow DOXA'ns describe, let say, today's Sub 300 vs. the Marei era Sub 300? Any difference in quality? Oh, and was there any Marei era Sub 300's with metric scale, which I naturally prefer?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ProWatchSeeker said:


> Greetings from Finland and good day to you all,
> 
> Can I ask, what is so bad thing about that fish logo? (I'm newbie in DOXA- world) I do know, it belongs to the Jenny family, but what's wrong with that?
> I mean, it looks ok to me. DOXA is definitely not the only brand which has changed it's logos over decades.
> ...


Having owned a few, it looks juvenile, relative to older doxas. Very personal opinion, all my own. I also think the new clasp is horrible. Again, just my opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ProWatchSeeker said:


> Thank you for your kind and detailed reply. And yes, I discovered that too. It's a purists thing which I completely understand and much appreciate by myself as well. This Doc's site, by the way, have a lot of good information indeed.
> 
> About watch boxes. They have gone very bad way even with major players of the game. For example, take a look IWC:s boxes today. I have the Portugieser rattrapante chrono ref.3712 circa 2002 and it came with a huge and very nicely crafted wood/veneer box with brass hardware and with white cotton gloves inside etc. Take a look IWC boxes now. Another bad example would be Rolex. Have you ever seen the President Day-Date's big dark brown leather boxes from the 80's? Take a look those pitty green plastic boxes now... It is very sad indeed. Prices went crazy but craftmanship does not.
> 
> But now, the big question... Because I never have had any DOXA's in my hands, how you fellow DOXA'ns describe, let say, today's Sub 300 vs. the Marei era Sub 300? Any difference in quality? Oh, and was there any Marei era Sub 300's with metric scale, which I naturally prefer?


The Doc has a review on both 300T and its predecessor, the 1200T ... he has one of the new ones to compare. Bezel and bracelet seem to be biggest physical changes. That might be indicative of any quality changes Walca may have made.

I have not found as comprehensive a comparison on the 300's (with the "box" sapphire). But there are reviews you can google.

The most significant change I can see is going with the same "sailboat" etching on the case back (i.e. looses the Fish) as the new 300T. And (I'm not sure though) that the lume pip at 12 o'clock on the bezel might NOT be lumed on the new 300. It is NOT in the new 300T. I do not own a 300; I believe the prior version has a lumen orange colored pip at 12 o'clock. This link mentions that and has a photo.









Doxa SUB 300 50th Anniversary Professional


“That is a beautiful watch.” said the woman in the supermarket check-out line. “Such a cool shape. And that orange dial – I love it!” This is a pretty typical…




www.thetimebum.com


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Thank you very much. I will read some more information about DOXA's.


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Having owned a few, it looks juvenile, relative to older doxas. Very personal opinion, all my own. I also think the new clasp is horrible. Again, just my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean 300T or 300 clasp or both?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ProWatchSeeker said:


> Do you mean 300T or 300 clasp?


300t.. I haven't handled the new 300 watches.. I think the 300 have the same clasp as the previous gen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Yes, I think so too. Thanks.


----------

